# Raw Fleece Prices?



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

What do you ladies usually pay for raw fleece, shorn within the last 18 months and stored in bags? Assume fairly well skirted, small/minimal amount of vm. Please and thanks! My corriedale friends are shearing in about 2 weeks! :bouncy:


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

0-25$ depending on quality.


----------



## kellyprzy (Oct 2, 2007)

I charge $9-10 per pound for adult fleeces and $10-12 per pound for hoggett fleeces. They usually go pretty fast so I don't know if my price is too low or the fleeces are such good quality! I can't wait for shearing day- March 1st for us.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

On _average_ this past year, I probably paid around $5/lb. Some lower, some higher. 

I found that price did NOT accurately represent quality! Some of the lesser expensive fleeces were soooooooooooo nice that I ended up feeling rather guilty for practically stealing them - and highly grateful at the same time . But others were more expensive and simply not the same standard.

So, all in all, a great year for meeting new fleece folks and valuable for winnowing through the fold's fields.


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi, I was just looking around and saw your thread. Can I ask you about Pygora fiber? Alpaca and llama fiber? I have some pygora fleeces I sheared in the fall and have not sent in for processing yet, and they have some llamas and alpacas that will be sheared in the spring. I have no experience with fiber, new to the game. (I started with raising dairy goats, but it is hard to sell the boys for meat, so thought we'd try fiber goats.) I tried to be very careful, clean and few seconds. Just wondering.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Last year I bought fleeces for between $5 - $12 / lb

okay, there were those 2 polypays that were free .....


----------



## dahliaqueen (Nov 9, 2005)

When anyone is ready to sell, i am interested in a dark brown or black fleece and a medium grey or oatmeal/cream fleece. Icelandic type would be my first choice but anything that i can knit with minimal spin would be great.

Please feel free to mail me with price- i will keep an eye on on this thread.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

dahliaqueen said:


> When anyone is ready to sell, i am interested in a dark brown or black fleece and a medium grey or oatmeal/cream fleece. Icelandic type would be my first choice but anything that i can knit with minimal spin would be great.
> 
> Please feel free to mail me with price- i will keep an eye on on this thread.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

I've been paying $25 a pound for raw alpaca from my favorite grower.....
It seems to be fairly even across the board with other local growers for their alpaca roving to sell for $4.00-$5.00 an ounce.
I do try to buy local.
I was informed that I paid 'too much' for that last batch of raw fleece I bought....but, since it's direct from the grower, I don't begrudge it one bit....plus, it was VERY yummy stuff.....
The churro grower just gives me bags of fleeces...
I scrounge what I can...where I can...
lol


----------

